# Need Help?



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Not a big shotgun expert and was wondering if I could shoot sluggs made for rifled barrels in regular barrels with a rifled choke. Also, is a Remington 11-87 a good, dependable gun.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

a smooth bore shot gun wont do much. The spin wont be there, the slug will just sort of tumble out there. Pluse you risk damage to the gun. I know all my shotguns i have, have a warning not to use slugs though them.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

try it and see if they group well with the rifled choke. usually they do just fine. and an 11-87 is a fine gun.

u may want to just try a couple rifled lead slugs with ur i/c or mod choke. they work plenty well inside 75 yards. they usually have a bit more mass (hitting power) than the expensive sabot slugs for rifle barrels too.


----------

